# Samsung Gear S2



## Buhma55c (Jul 11, 2015)

I like the classic one.

Good thing Samsung got their heads out of their asses to make this watch compatible with other android phones.


----------



## watchvaultnyc (Jun 5, 2014)

But it's still Tizen OS right?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

watchvaultnyc said:


> But it's still Tizen OS right?


Yup. Hopefully that's a good thing, because maybe Samsung can keep away from the Android mess. Maybe they'll finally put it on their phones, too.


----------



## Buhma55c (Jul 11, 2015)

All I know is, from the looks of it, the software is perfectly matched to the hardware. I wonder why it took this long for someone to finally come out with a design that makes use of the bevel for navigation. Makes total sense.


----------



## scentedlead (May 11, 2015)

Well, obviously, you couldn’t use a bezel like that on a watch that isn’t round—and a smartwatch engineering team can argue round v. rectangular till the cows come home before the next step of, “Okay, now that we settled on a form factor, now what?”

That said, it does seem like that should’ve been obvious on round watches.

(Now I wonder if that bezel is easier or harder to waterproof than a microphone or speaker.)


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

^^^^ The bezel limits Samsung's smartwatches to staying round, doesn't it? They'd have written the OS to work with a rotating bezel, and changing to (or adding) a rectangular watch would require a new interaction model. Yeah, they've painted themselves into a corner here.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Three posts deleted. It seems some guys do not resd our rules & guidelines, i.e. "Members will be kind and courteous, and respectful to other members.....". Cool down though.


----------



## Buhma55c (Jul 11, 2015)

I think this smart watch is the perfect watch, well If the software is good. The natural way the bezel works is the coolest thing. Much better than any other smart watch currently out there.

Size is just right, round form factor, great use of the bezel, I am going to pre order and report back. Hope it doesn't disappoint.


----------



## dsnye (May 9, 2009)

But it isn't Android wear compatible, right?
That's a no go for me...


----------



## Buhma55c (Jul 11, 2015)

The other smartwatches looks so klunky next to the Samsung watch. I can't wait to get the S2 soon.


----------



## Buhma55c (Jul 11, 2015)

dsnye said:


> But it isn't Android wear compatible, right?
> That's a no go for me...


What do you mean? It works with all Android phones


----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

I think Samsung is definitely going in the right direction with this. Using the bezel is a great idea. My issue with most smartwatches is their need to be tethered all the time to get the best out of them, but it looks like there will be a 3G/LTE version of this one, although you'll need a data plan of course. I hope smartwatches start getting thinner as well.


----------



## wild5ive (Mar 22, 2013)

I like the standalone function of the S and the size I'm hoping Samsung will release a 55mm or 56mm version at a reasonable price. And share the standalone and speaker function. A mini micro sd slot would be awesome as well.


----------



## robert01 (Mar 29, 2015)

You have mentioned that Samsung Gear S2 is compatible with Android phones. What about iPhone? I have found that few android wear are working perfectly with iPhone.


----------



## Buhma55c (Jul 11, 2015)

I'm still waiting for the classic version to come out, but man even the sport version is looking great.


----------



## utzelu (Aug 17, 2015)

The watch looks pleasant, maybe bit too generic. But the issue will be with apps support not being compatible with iPhone. All new Android Wear watches will have these two advantages so Samsung is going to be a tough sell.


----------



## Buhma55c (Jul 11, 2015)

utzelu said:


> The watch looks pleasant, maybe bit too generic. But the issue will be with apps support not being compatible with iPhone. All new Android Wear watches will have these two advantages so Samsung is going to be a tough sell.


I think the problem is Apple. They are locked down and will never allow any Android wear device (as well as Pebble) full access to their ecosystem. Android wear is very limited on iPhones, so I don't see the point. But, I'm sure Samsung may write code and update the software to at least get some functionality on iPhones.


----------



## rick_L (Sep 17, 2015)

Buhma55c said:


> What do you mean? It works with all Android phones


Yes but u nid to download a separate app to connect to it and to set it up as well, and it does not work for certain vertion of android yet (unless they have alrdy update the app and os)


----------



## Buhma55c (Jul 11, 2015)

I can't find the classic version anywhere. While I wait, I thought this article was great.

http://www.techinsider.io/samsung-gear-s2-smartwatch-vs-apple-watch-2015-10


----------



## Overtheedge (Aug 8, 2013)

I still want one.


----------



## VR16710 (Sep 25, 2015)

watchvaultnyc said:


> But it's still Tizen OS right?


It is still Tizen but interestingly from the reviews I'm reading that is what makes it work.

It reminds me of Apple a little when it seemed problematic for Microsoft to make the software compatible with so many different versions of hardware. Apple only had their hardware to worry about and reviews often stated how seamless everything was.

I've recently gotten back into watches, and more recently smart watches and I have to say if I do end up getting one this is probably the one it will be. The scrolling bezel is the deal maker for me. Supposedly very intuitive and easy to use. I think it's also an attractive watch and, like Apple, Samsung apparently has limited the watchfaces and 3rd party apps. The ones they do have look very nice to me.

Edit: Meant to include this review, seems to reflect what a lot of said on this thread
http://www.digitaltrends.com/wearables/samsung-gear-s2-best-smartwatch-on-the-market/


----------



## VR16710 (Sep 25, 2015)

I've had my Gear S2 for a little under a week now and so far I've really enjoyed discovering it's various functions.

I had a difficult time deciding between it, the Huawei or the newest Moto 360. As I own a Samsung phone, the AW was out (though my wife has one). and although I was a little concerned about the future of it's apps, (more on that later), in the end it was the rotating bezel and nice screen that won out.

I have to say I'm very pleased with the size of it. It's a tad smaller than some of the others but honestly I can't imagine wanting one much bigger. The display is super crisp and easy to read. Funny at first I was debating about leaving the display on 100% of the time but now I've found the auto on when you raise your wrist works beyond expectations. It's there when I want it everytime, nice!

If I have to be picky there are two knocks I could point out. First, having a rather large wrist at 8.25 to 8.5" I could use a bit larger strap. I have the sport model, (not the classic) and only have two notches left on the band. It still fits well and feels very comfortable so I shouldn't complain but I must have a psychological quirk where I'd like to fasten a little more "in the middle". Which leads me to my second worry and that is how well Samsung is going to do in the app market and other accessories, (like straps!). I was very happy to find that Samsung still seems to be well invested - I guess that shouldn't be a surprise as it's a brand new watch, but doing some googling revealed that Samsung is partnering with a quite a few companies for more apps, extra straps and what not. 
Time to Accessorize: Samsung Gear S2 - Samsung Electronics Official Blog: Samsung Tomorrow | Samsung Electronics Official Blog
This makes me really happy 

So in review my first impressions are: The size is perfect, the screen is brilliant, the rotating bezel is fantastic and more apps and straps and such should be on the way shortly!

Edit: By the way, needless to say my other watches have been relegated to the shelf for now. Whether that changes in the future only time will tell but for now, deciding which watch to wear in the morning has become a very simple affair - no contest whatsoever.


----------



## VR16710 (Sep 25, 2015)

A few more days in with the Gear S2 and I have to say I'm liking it even better than before! I kind of thought the initial "new toy syndrome" would have worn off by now, but it hasn't. Perhaps it's because I'm learning more about it and some of the things I can do with it that keeps me interested.

For instance today I began digging deeper into the S Health app while on the treadmill. It's pretty cool to me that I can monitor my heart rate, (yeah, I know this is far from new) and track general activity. What was a little scary or weird though was it already had my height and weight entered in???? I KNOW I never entered that into my watch and I surely can't remember ever putting it into my phone, huh. I guess that's google for ya, or maybe I am just spot on a default setting? As I said, WEIRD.

I also started using the S Voice and it works pretty well and it had a good rate of recognizing what I asked. What was fun for me was replying to my wife's messages via voice input. It was very accurate converting to text and much better than the canned responses. I will definitely use this when out and about or at home - I doubt however I would use it much in public or at work. Seems silly talking into my watch, "Love ya sweetheart", ha ha.
Anyway, this watch has definitely become my daily wearer. Funny in that I'd gone for several decades not being a watch guy. It's only when I started shopping for watches for my young boys that I came across Casio's which sparked lots of fond memories of that brand. Several months later my wife and I have acquired a dozen of them.
I'd heard of smart watches of course but thought they were all huge rectangular cumbersome devices. Only after I started looking into them did I realize how far they'd come. I'll even go so far as to say at least as of now the Gear S2 has cured my insufferable "looking for that perfect Casio" syndrome!

EDIT: The more I think about it I probably did enter my height, weight, and birthdate in the SHealth app on my phone last year. I remember now a coworker was suggesting to use the step counter and I probably did it then. Kind of surprised me when I saw that data in the watch!


----------



## 136155 (Feb 27, 2012)

The bezel-turning interface makes the most sense to me, especially after using an Apple watch with the tiny crown.
I think despite the fact the S2 is Tizen, for the set of functions it has it's a good start.


----------



## VR16710 (Sep 25, 2015)

I suppose I'm lucky in the regard that I haven't been a big phone user so I'm not really tied to any particular google apps. So from that standpoint I'm impressed with Tizen. It works well and appears clean and neat. I guess as with Apple, it's easier to only have one set of hardware to work with. 

I do however occasionally look through the Samsung apps store hoping to see some new ones. As I mentioned previously I think Samsung is continuing to partner with other businesses and developers. Overall I think the Gear S2 is a very well designed and built watch, I'm really enjoying it.


----------



## VR16710 (Sep 25, 2015)

I can't say I'm familiar with this company, (BALR), but supposedly a popular European designer that Samsung has teamed up with. Glad to see it. It's more evidence that Samsung is continuing to invest in Tizen. I highly doubt they'll ever come near the Apple store but I think in time they'll expand admirably. The good thing is they have a very solidly designed watch to build on.

https://wtvox.com/wearables/samsung-gear-s2-balr-edition/


----------



## ptkim (Dec 20, 2013)

I've been wearing Gear S2 classic for almost a week now. It's 4G version so it's a little thicker (maybe 12mm-14mm?) but wears like a real true watch. Rotating bezel is ridiculously good. Why no one thought of it, I have no idea. The dedicated backbutton is a super plus also. I had an Gear S, and getting back to previous activity was always pain. Highly recommended smart watch, and I would definitely put it my regular rotation.


----------



## PhilipJFry (Nov 9, 2015)

Samsunger by profession here - but I *promise* not to be biased. And I'm not affiliated in any way with mobile phone division (far from it!) 

Firstly, this is my first post. (pardon the pun? not intended if it counts.....lol)

Looks-wise, especially the leather strap, it's pretty. Functionality, well, you don't need to look at your smart phone every 5 minutes for those of you with phone-separation anxiety. 

Features wise it's quite basic, but this is the best smart-watch out there yet. I held off from buying with an awesome company discount because I feel this device has so much more potential. 

If there's an S3 or whatever it's going to be called, I think it will introduce more features and more impressive functionality, as opposed to the current one.

Just my two cents.


----------



## craig00 (Aug 27, 2015)

watchvaultnyc said:


> But it's still Tizen OS right?


Yeah it is.


----------



## VR16710 (Sep 25, 2015)

Well now I'm curious - I just got an email that in the next week or two my employer is going to install a new security patch on our phones, (Samsung Galaxy S4). Among other things, it supposedly will only allow apps from the Google play store to run, all others will be disabled. 
As the Samsung Gear app is from Samsung's app store and not Googles I'm wondering if my new smart watch is gonna be shut down, dang. I might have to quit being a cheapskate and just get my own phone if that's the case.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

^^^^^ That's rough, because I'd bet that the Google Play store isn't as safe as getting Tizen apps from Samsung.

Is your employer going to restrict Google Play access to only work-related apps, too?


----------



## VR16710 (Sep 25, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> ^^^^^ That's rough, because I'd bet that the Google Play store isn't as safe as getting Tizen apps from Samsung.
> 
> Is your employer going to restrict Google Play access to only work-related apps, too?


I don't believe that's their intention. Generally they've been really good at not restricting the use of the phones so long as you keep the security patches and what not up to date - along with the understanding that they can wipe the phone clean at any time so any personal data should be backed up independently. 
I do believe it's just an effort to minimize malware and loss of ip, but yeah, kind of sucks for me if the Samsung apps are disabled, (which is what it sounds like).
Generally I'm not a big phone user so it's probably easier for me than some others not to carry a 2nd personal phone. Of course there has always been the concern for keeping the private life private.
In any regard I've really been enjoying my Gear S2, so if it does come to that I'll probably just end up getting one for myself and going through Cricket or something. Or.... I could just go back to my G'shocks, hehe.


----------



## peacemaker885 (Dec 25, 2009)

I don't see why it matters. You don't live in your office nor download Samsung apps 24x7. Does the Gear S2 + Gear App on the phone need a constant connection with the Samsung app store?

Edit: I think I understand what you are saying. The gear app is on a company issued phone and may no longer work after the patch.


----------



## VR16710 (Sep 25, 2015)

That's exactly right peacemaker,  

Thanks for summing up in one sentence what I couldn't do in four paragraphs 

I should know either way by the end of this week.


----------



## Buhma55c (Jul 11, 2015)




----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

I'll have to watch the video later. It sat on this crotch shot for a while: ;-D


----------



## Ivan Chua (Jan 13, 2016)

i borrowed 1 to take a few photos with my nato strap and quite like this combo


----------

